# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Зависимость

## Irina

*Зависимость бывает самая разная: зависимость от мужчины или женщины, от родителей, алкоголь, сигареты… - всего не перечислишь, но мне кажется, что причина её возникновения где-то в одном месте.* 

*А что думаете вы о причинах её возникновения и как с ней, с зависимостью бороться?*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Причиной любых зависимостей, однозначно, являются злые духи, перед которыми человек, отвергающий Бога, оказывается совершенно беззащитен.И выход здесь только один- это покаяние и молитва об освобождении от этого рабства. Сам был свидетелем того, как каялись наркоманы и Бог освобождал их.

----------


## Irina

> Причиной любых зависимостей, однозначно, являются злые духи, перед которыми человек, отвергающий Бога, оказывается совершенно беззащитен


А как же зависимость ребенка от родителей. Я думаю мир устроен так, что мы постоянно, с рождения зависим от чего либо, привыкаем к этой зависимости и ищем того же в дальнейшей жизни

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> А как же зависимость ребенка от родителей. Я думаю мир устроен так, что мы постоянно, с рождения зависим от чего либо, привыкаем к этой зависимости и ищем того же в дальнейшей жизни


 Я так понимаю,что речь идет о патологических зависимостях, и даже зависимость от родителей может стать таковой , если они не научат своё чадо самостоятельности или в своей эгоистичной любви будут мешать процессу его взросления и становления как индивидуальной независимой личности. Каждый ребенок со временем должен состоятся как взрослый и действительно любящие родители никогда не не пожелают, чтобы он вечно оставался во всём зависимым от них вечным "ребёнком", а не развивался бы как свободная и уникальная личность.

----------


## Irina

Такой пример: ребёнок стал взрослым, самостоятельным человеком, родители постарели. Я думаю, что зависимость ребёнка от родителей перешла в зависимость родителей от своего ребёнка. Такой вот круговорот зависимостей получается и конца и края ему не видно.

----------


## BiZ111

*Причина в памяти.* Наркоманы, получившие амнезию, перестают принимать наркотики. С другими понятиями - такая же ситуация будет. 

Забываешь в голове - исчезает физически

----------

